# RR: 128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582



## Trout

*1.	Biggs	(1960)










2.	Walcha	(1962)










3.	Hurford	(1978)










4.	K. Richter	(1978)










5.	Murray	(1979)










6.	Koopman	(1983)










7.	Chorzempa	(1970)










8.	Alain	(1993)










9.	Rogg	(1976)










10.	Zhukov (piano)	(1966)








*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Biggs	(1960)
2.	Walcha	(1962)
3.	Hurford	(1978)
4.	K. Richter	(1978)
5.	Murray	(1979)
6.	Koopman	(1983)
7.	Chorzempa	(1970)
8.	Alain	(1993)
9.	Rogg	(1976)
10.	Zhukov (piano)	(1966)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Haven't heard 7 and 10 on your list--I'll get to it. Fwiw, I'm an Anton Heiller man; might be worth hearing if you don't know him. There are different versions with varying sound quality--the safest is the recent Artemis remaster. Not that he'd necessarily crack your top 10--but just throwing it out there! 

Loving all these lists--getting some intriguing performances I don't know from every one.


----------

